# Matacan No. 1 Cigar Review - Matacan #1 EMS



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought a bundle of these cigars last week from JR and planned to store them for a while before smoking. I like Mexican tobacco but thought that,...

Read the full review here: Matacan No. 1 Cigar Review - Matacan #1 EMS


----------

